# Can't find tail light covers...



## jpalmer1717 (11 mo ago)

I have what I believe to be a 1969 LeMans Wagon and I need both left and right side tail light covers. Anyone know where I might find them? Thanks in advance!


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Right Side Lens








1968-1969 GM NOS PONTIAC TEMPEST WAGON REAR TAIL LIGHT 5960122 | eBay


Up for sale is a NOS GM Pontiac rear right hand tail light for 1968-1969 Tempest wagon part # 5960122 Very nice has a few scuff marks.



www.ebay.com





Inner Lens ??








1968 69 PONTIAC TEMPEST STATION WAGON NOS GM GUIDE RH TAIL LIGHT LENS 5960124 | eBay


GM PART NUMBER: 5960124. 1-NOS GENUINE GM DELCO GUIDE RH TAIL LIGHT LENS FOR 68 69 TEMPEST STATION WAGON. IF YOU REQUIRE ANY INFORMATION THAT WE HAVE NOT LISTED WE WILL BE MORE THAN HAPPY TO DO THIS. THIS IS ONLY A GUIDE LINE.



www.ebay.com





Left Housing








1968 1969 NOS PONTIAC TEMPEST STATION WAGON Driver Side TAIL LIGHT Housing | eBay


The gm part number on the back is 5960115. This is for the driver side rear of a 1968-69 Pontiac Tempest Wagon. It is in good condition. GM NOS stuff is not always perfect.



www.ebay.com





Just save a search on Ebay and check every day. They do pop up every 3-4 weeks


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

You'll get more replies if you post in the right forum.


----------



## jpalmer1717 (11 mo ago)

Thanks so much for the links! Which forum should I be in?


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

jpalmer1717 said:


> Thanks so much for the links! Which forum should I be in?


You are in the 2004-2006 Gto forum.


----------

